# Birthday gift for Dad



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

One of our grandkids showed up for a couple of days. At 12yrs old, Wyatt is a kick in the pants and loves to do "manly man" things. I taught him to shoot at 4, and now he kicks my butt. So last Friday we spent a couple of hours at the range and then he wanted to do "something" in the shop. His father (my son) is just starting his woodworking venture and is using mostly hand me down tools. This includes a set of chisels. I suggested that Wyatt make his father a mallet for his birthday. So to get familiar with the lathe, I had Wyatt make a spindle, and then set him up for the mallet. With just gentle guidance and suggestions, and a 4x4 piece of mystery wood, this is the result. I get the biggest kick out of that smile! The mallet is finished with 3 coats of 1# shellac.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

well done!!!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That's what it's all about. Double Cool!!!


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Great to see. I bet his father will treasure that gift.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob Adams said:


> With just gentle guidance and suggestions


 I have to remember that phrase for a few of my crew during their performance evaluations.....


Great looking project! awesome job training the next generation of woodworkers.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Bob, the smile tells it all and I'm sure your son will be doubly pleased. I had my first introduction to shop class in grade 8 (a million years ago) and made a horse's head on a plaque which I gave to my parents. When we cleaned out the house after my parents had both passed, that small project was still in there - amazing.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Your grandson sounds like an outstanding guy. And the mallet is something one should be proud of at any age. I think that you and he are lucky to have each other.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

WOW, what a good job is that? better than I could do. And the smile takes the prize. Keep it up Wyatt, your a cool guy. You got a cool GrandPa too.
Herb


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Grand kids are so much fun. Treasure the time spent together they grow up way to fast. Great looking mallet.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Time and energy very well spent.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks to all for the kind comments! We really had a lot of fun. Dad's birthday is tomorrow, I am think I am more excited than Wyatt!


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

That's a fine looking mallet...his dad will love it.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice job, young man. Dad won't want to use it 'cause it's so pretty!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

It belongs in a glass show case. Terrific effort.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Why is he NOT wearing safety gear?


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

whimsofchaz said:


> Why is he NOT wearing safety gear?


He was.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Okay Bob I didn't see it in the pictures. Just wanted to be safety first. Nice stuff. I wish my grandsons would get more involved.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

https://meritbadge.org/wiki/index.php/Woodwork

Just noticed the shirt he was wearing! If he hasn't done it yet, he needs to find a counselor for the woodworking merit badge. <actually, it looks like he already has >


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

kp91 said:


> https://meritbadge.org/wiki/index.php/Woodwork
> 
> Just noticed the shirt he was wearing! If he hasn't done it yet, he needs to find a counselor for the woodworking merit badge. <actually, it looks like he already has >


We read through the requirements, I can sign off on a small part. He is currently working on 3 other badges, he wants to be an Eagle scout by the time he 14.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice. I hit the "like" button, but this deserves a "LOVE" button!!
earl


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bob that is a good first project on the lathe, he did a great job. Love the design of the mallet.

I know the time in the shop with him was some of the most productive time you have spent in your shop.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I had an old family friend who introduced me to woodworking, and your pictures brought back some nice memories. So, long after you're gone, the memory of working on that mallet and other projects with grandpa, will persist. Nice, huh.


----------

